# Field crickets vs house crickets



## Daoriginalmaze (Feb 16, 2014)

Can house crickets breed with the black field crickets? If so what is the result? Is there anywhere in the us to order the blackies?


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

What's with all of the questions about hybridization? I really hope you're not thinking this way about frogs as well. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

reptiles12 said:


> What's with all of the questions about hybridization? I really hope you're not thinking this way about frogs as well.


This has been addressed here.


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

Alright thanks a lot, sorry if the question sounded defensive on my part. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daoriginalmaze (Feb 16, 2014)

I am more interested in finding the black ones for sale in the us. They are hard to find in ghetto wild around my place and would like to breed them for fun. Not sure that I would want to feed them to PDFs but my other creatures might enjoy them...


----------



## OrangeTyrant (May 12, 2011)

The black crickets tend to bite, are more nocturnal, and are less active than house crickets or banded crickets, that's why you won't find them easily for sale or cultured by hobbyists much. If you do try to feed them to other animals, take care not to leave any unconsumed ones in the enclosure overnight as they WILL harm your pets.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Daoriginalmaze said:


> I am more interested in finding the black ones for sale in the us. They are hard to find in ghetto wild around my place and would like to breed them for fun. Not sure that I would want to feed them to PDFs but my other creatures might enjoy them...


Gryllodes sigillatus are being used as a viable feeder substitute for Acheta domesticus since Acheta has suffered huge mortality due to a virus. 

Ghann's is one of a number of sources for Gryllodes sigillatus You may also want to check out http://www.ghann.com/new_crickets.cfm as it lists a couple of species that are illegal to transport according to the USDA. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Jeremy M (Oct 19, 2012)

Ed said:


> Gryllodes sigillatus are being used as a viable feeder substitute for Acheta domesticus since Acheta has suffered huge mortality due to a virus.
> Ed


Was going to suggest the same thing. Another source is from Roachcrossing, but you can also pick up a dozen more species of gorgeous exotic raoches while you're ordering from there...


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Care has to be taken when purchasing roaches and transporting them across state lines as with the sole exception of hissing roaches, it is illegal to transport them or ship them across state lines and some states may prohibit their possession. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------

